# iCloud dossier vide



## WilliamClavet (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment fait un downgrade de version de mon macbook qui était sous High Sierra et devenu extrêmement nul et lent pour retomber au système Mountain Lion. 

Tout les options iCloud drive sont activés et configuré avec le même identifiant apple. ( J'ai un iPhone, iPad, iMac 27" et macbook pro.

Sur mon macbook, dans le finder, j'ai le dossier iCloud drive. Par contre quand je clique dessus rien n'a été synchronisé. 

Est-ce car j'ai une version trop vieille? Si oui alors pourquoi le dossier iCloud drive y est et est-ce qu'il y aurais quelque chose a faire pour avoir mes fichiers synchronisée sans upgrader de version. 

merci


----------



## ThibaultH (6 Novembre 2018)

J'ai le même souci que toi, tu as trouvé une solution ?


----------

